# 3 mi. friday afternoon/night



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody going fri. day/night? I'll be the one in a tan Toyota truck.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Water was the color of light color mud, not much was biting except crabs, could not find any sheep's, every wht. trout and whiting were all about 6" and a pretty good size pigfish, the biggest catch of the day was a 10# piece of concrete from the old bridge.


----------

